# Old La Honda 5-20-07



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Were you on the side of the road with a flat? Sorry I could'nt help as the stem on my tubes was too short for the aero wheels. If your interested in my LOOK pm me and Ill get back to ya. Hope you got the flat fixed and completed your ride.

Sean


----------

